# Steuerspannung Ein-/Aus



## carsten (11 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage bzgl. Steuerspannung Aus- /Ein. Muss diese Funktion Hardwaremäßig geschaltet werden (also über Drucktaster ein Steuerschütz schalten)?
Oder ist es auch erlaubt, das ganze über Software-Tasten an einem Touch-Display zu schalten (also Touch-Taste schaltet einen SPS-Ausgang?

Danke

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Blockmove (11 Februar 2010)

Ja, darf man, aber:

Es muss sichergestellt sein, dass nach Entriegeln eines Not-Aus die Steuerspannung nicht automatisch wieder einschaltet. Du musst also mit deinem SPS-Ausgang auf eine Sicherheits-Kombinatiation mit überwachtem Start. Aber das ist ja bei den allermeisten der Fall.


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Deltal (11 Februar 2010)

Grundsätzlich kann man soetwas auch über Software Taster machen. Aber es muss immer möglich sein mit z.B. einem Not-Aus(Halt) o.Ä. das ganze nochmal übergeordnet abzuschalten. 
Also wenn du einen Not-Aus neben dem Touchpannel anbaust ist alles ok, da der Software-Button keine Sicherheitsfunktion ist.


----------



## carsten (11 Februar 2010)

OK, das hilft mir weiter. Gibt es dazu auch ne VDE oder irgend etwas in der neuen MRL?

Ahcja, eins noch: muss das Steuer Ein-Schütz ein Sicherheitsrelais wie z.B. SIEMENS 3TK2825 sein?

Gruß

Timotheus


----------



## Blockmove (11 Februar 2010)

carsten schrieb:


> Ahcja, eins noch: muss das Steuer Ein-Schütz ein Sicherheitsrelais wie z.B. SIEMENS 3TK2825 sein?


 
Ja, muss es. Hab ich doch oben geschrieben


----------



## carsten (11 Februar 2010)

@ Blockmove,

OK, du hast geschrieben, das desd Sicherheitsrelais für die Steuerspannung einen überwachten Start haben muss, also er muss quittiert werden. Womit quittiere ich den denn? Mit dem Siftwaretaster Steuer ein? (Wohl nicht, oder?) 

Ich denke doch mit einem extra Hardware-Drucktaster, oder?

Gruß

Timotheus


----------



## PeterEF (11 Februar 2010)

carsten schrieb:


> @ Blockmove,
> 
> OK, du hast geschrieben, das desd Sicherheitsrelais für die Steuerspannung einen überwachten Start haben muss, also er muss quittiert werden. Womit quittiere ich den denn? Mit dem Siftwaretaster Steuer ein? (Wohl nicht, oder?)


 
Üblicherweise wirkt der Softwaretaster dann auf einen SPS-Ausgang und dieser auf ein Koppelrelais welches dann anstelle eines Hardwaretasters die Quittierung erledigt


----------



## Dumbledore (11 Februar 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es muss sichergestellt sein, dass nach Entriegeln eines Not-Aus die Steuerspannung nicht automatisch wieder einschaltet.



vielleicht habe ich da ein Verständnisproblem, aber was wäre im Zeitalter von SPS und PLS genau ein "Not-Aus der Steuerspannung" ? In meinen Anlagen bleiben bei Not-Aus alle Versorgungsspannungen (z.B. Versorgung von Tastern etc. pp) eingeschaltet, insbesondere bleibt auch die SPS natürlich an. 

Um keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen : Natürlich werden die Lastschütze über entsprechende Sicherheitsrelais oder ähnliches weggeschaltet, aber im Zeitalter von Safety-Bus, Profisafe usw. geht selbst das manchmal ohne Abschalten einer Spannung vor sich.

Nach meinem Verständnis ist die Idee, eine "Steuerspannung wegzuschalten" mit modernen Schaltungen nicht vereinbar.

Ich lasse mich natürlich gerne korrigieren 

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## Homer79 (12 Februar 2010)

> vielleicht habe ich da ein Verständnisproblem, aber was wäre im Zeitalter von SPS und PLS genau ein "Not-Aus der Steuerspannung" ? In meinen Anlagen bleiben bei Not-Aus alle Versorgungsspannungen (z.B. Versorgung von Tastern etc. pp) eingeschaltet, insbesondere bleibt auch die SPS natürlich an.
> 
> Um keine Missverständnisse aufkommen zu lassen : Natürlich werden die Lastschütze über entsprechende Sicherheitsrelais oder ähnliches weggeschaltet, aber im Zeitalter von Safety-Bus, Profisafe usw. geht selbst das manchmal ohne Abschalten einer Spannung vor sich.
> 
> ...




...dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen...

...wie funztn das panel ohne steuerspannung


----------

